# Plastic Knife



## lilsexedragon (Jul 5, 2004)

My husband says he wants one of thoes plastic knifes it's suppose to cut good and he saw it on iron cheif.. he told me what it was called and i can't remember? any one know?! 

Jessica


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

I think he's talking about a ceramic knife.


----------



## geebs (Jul 18, 2004)

sounds like a ceramic knife to me. They are very very sharp, but very brittle. I have heard of people chipping them just during normal use. They also need to be professionally sharpened. you can not sharpen them at home. If money is no object then I would get them, but only in that case.


----------

